# My Pet Conspiricy Theory



## GanjaGuru (Feb 13, 2006)

A lot of people younger than me (I'm 59 holy crap how did I get so old) don't realize that prior to the summer of '67, very few people smoked pot.
About the only people that smoked pot pre-'67 were beatnicks, musicians and gangs.
And then suddenly I started hearing about marijuana, how The Beatles and Stones and Jefferson Airplane smoked it. I tried some (didn't get high the 1st 2 times) and the first time I got high I fell in love.
I remember telling a friend the 1st time I got high "this is almost as good as sex".
Suddenly, everyone was smoking pot.  I went from no one I knew smoking pot to nearly all of my friends smoking pot in the space of a few weeks (the Summer Of Love).  It was news on the radio and paper and magazines everyday.
Millions of people who never smoked pot before did so Summer of '67.
Now....
All of that pot that millions of people smoked was grown in '66 (no indoor gardens at the time).
How did this happen?
I mean, why was 1,000 x more pot than there was currently a market for planted, grown, harvested, bricked up, stored and smuggling routes set up in '66, before there was a market for it?
AND
Who did it?

Who Did It?
It would have taken a very large org. to contract farmers in Mexico to grow weed and supply them with seeds, go around and collect it all in the fall, manicure it, brick it up and fill thousands of warehouses with thousands of tons of pot NO ONE at the time WANTED.
The org. would have had to pay off officials and set up smuggling route's.
And be poised in the spring of '67 to fill a gap that did not yet exist.

There is only 1 org. I can think of that's big enough to do this.  The U.S. gov't.
Specifically the cia/mafia.
People who have investigated the cia are aware that the cia and mafia work hand-in-hand.
No, not the mafia shown on t.v. 
But people you never see.
They had the resource's to do what was done.

Why?
That's easy: $$$.
The gov't was already involved with booze & cigs & legal drugs, some of which (booze for example) are way more powerful (and addictive) than weed.
There's another reason too.
Control over the masses.
The cia/mafia ain't stupid.  The baby boomers were coming of age.  From reading history books any intelligent person could discern that when there is a huge population explosion, young people want to experiment with new things, and get high.
And there was a lot more profit in pot than booze & cigs.
We had our own clothes, our own appearences, our own music.
We would want our own intoxicant.
What better way to control a restless segment of our pop. than introducing and controlling this new drug?
Also, at this time there was a huge build-up in the VietNam war.  More young people needed for cannon fodder.
When I was arrested in the fall of '67, for giving a jr. narc a handful of weed, the cops offered me a deal:
turn in 3 of your friends and join the army and we'll drop the charges (which is the offer they made to the informant who I gave the weed to.  He had accepted; I refused and got sentenced to 9 months in jail).  I was 20, married, had a kid and one on the way, a job and had never done anything illegal before and now I was a convicted felon.
For having a ******* plant, a plant which has benefitted mankind since there were people.
A plant that our gov't made illegal in the 1930's.

Anyone who is reluctant to accept the gov't importing illegal dugs into the U.S. only have to go back as far as the Iran/Contra hearings in the 80's, where it was revealed that NSA/cia slimy weasel ollie north and crew would fly cia planes full of weapons to the conta terrorists, drop them off and on-load tons of cocaine which was brought back into the U.S., sold to the mafia and ended up in the hands of people like L.A.'s Freeway Ricky Ross, who turned it into crack and became a millionaire in the matter of a few months.
This is not conjecture; this is a matter of public record.  It happened right around the time rrr/papabush were giving ammo to the ayatollah, WMD to saddam and terrorist training/weapons & taxpayer $$$ to osama.

Anyway, I believe that certain people in the gov't (only a few hundred people had to be "in the know") were responsible for the current pot situation.
Because there was no way 1000x more pot than there was a market for would be produced in '66, unless plans were already in the works for it's importation into the U.S.
I don't think they saw just how popular pot would become.  Because at the time they controlled the market and prob. thought it would become a craze that would burn itself out in a few years and after all they controlled the market.
They didn't count on people like me, who, when I opened my first bag of pot and saw seeds said to myself "hey, seeds! Now I can grow my own!!!  (the next morning I planted my first seeds).

I invite your comments.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey Ganja,

I found this link one day. (can't remember when) good conspiracy read. It gets into how marijuana as a natural resource is the real reason for its prohibition. Oil companies, plastics, etc. The oil from hemp could put a huge dent into the oil manuf. pockets. (So much for Bush saynig were addicted to oil). He is addicted to there money.

http://www.illuminati-news.com/marijuana-conspiracy.htm

My your right though. The amount of moeny generated from seizures and shit would entice any govt. to "assist in smuggling". So they make money from keeping it illegal both ways.


----------



## mountain rambler (Feb 13, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> All of that pot that millions of people smoked was grown in '66 (no indoor gardens at the time).
> How did this happen?
> I mean, why was 1,000 x more pot than there was currently a market for planted, grown, harvested, bricked up, stored and smuggling routes set up in '66, before there was a market for it?
> AND
> Who did it?



Never thought of that GanjaGuru...   Where the hell did it all come from??? I guess the only other explanation I see is that the people already smoking saw the potential & decided to capitalize on it... But I find it doubtful that a coupla' Greenwich village beatniks could have pulled that off.... Very interesting theory...


----------



## spliffy (Feb 13, 2006)

i wish i was around in 67


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 13, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> A lot of people younger than me (I'm 59 holy crap how did I get so old) don't realize that prior to the summer of '67, very few people smoked pot.
> About the only people that smoked pot pre-'67 were beatnicks, musicians and gangs.


67 was a great year. You ain't old man. You're still a kid. No shit. Stop thinkin like a dead guy. Live till ya drop. You'll be healthier for it. I was screwin around in the midest in the late 50's. I've still got the same exact strain I got from a hash farm there. My version of this strain has been around the world. I take it with me everywhere I go and plant it again. With friends.

Sometimes you can't get better. When perfection is reached, maintain it.


----------



## MMilitiaR (Feb 17, 2006)

damn, i said way too much, i mean 'i was kidding? hehe '


----------

